
Freeman Dyson’s Brain (1998) - poindontcare
http://www.wired.com/1998/02/dyson/
======
keithpeter

        lynx -dump -display_charset UTF-8 http://www.wired.com/1998/02/dyson/ > dyson.txt
    

I'm behind a firewall that blocks a number of ad related servers, so Wired
thinks I have an add blocker installed (well, I suppose I do, but not on the
computer that I control) and decides to put a huge popup thingy over the page
to tell me the error of my ways...

Command line above generates text that I can read OK in gedit. I think I
remember this article when it came out.

~~~
lokedhs
I'm using Ublock and the article loads fine for me. I suppose Ublock has a
functioning adblocker-blocker-blocker.

~~~
keithpeter
At some point Wired will produce a blocker that blocks adblocker blocker
blockers. Your move.

Seriously: modern Web can bring the fans on full on this i5 based laptop on
some sites, and I have to resort to command linery to read quite a few
articles. This one is especially annoying because I think I _paid money_ for
said article when it was printed on paper...

[http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/covers1998.html](http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/covers1998.html)

[Feb 1998]

~~~
bartread
Agreed: too many sites peg a CPU core because of either badly behaved ads, or
badly behaved JavaScript. I don't mind if it's highly interactive content and
I'm, y'know, interacting with it, but when I'm just reading an article or
whatever it gets pretty irritating.

------
headgasket
ha! again saved some of my life with abp!!

